# What fork do you use?



## gijoetx (Aug 6, 2008)

I was looking through the posts and there are questions about forks but none about what type everyone uses. Either that or I missed it but reguardless I was just curious what fork do you use?


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

THIS


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

personaly i liek these.


----------



## gijoetx (Aug 6, 2008)

HaHa seriously man what front forks do you use on your bike....


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Suspension forks all break too fast.
I have a rigid on mine right now. I'll probably get another 80MM Manitou if I even go back to suspension.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

80mm GL. bout to lower it to 65mm


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

identiti rebate 1420 or marzochhi dj2 lowered to 65mm


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Marzocchi DJ3's
Sorta heavy, but nice.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

Pike

Absolutely love it.


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

Sombrio69 said:


> personaly i liek these.


Those are sporks!


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

2006 Fox f-series 100mm dropped to 70mm and with higher oil level and Float uppers.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Argyle 318


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

dj 3 that came stock. Don't buy one, it's a turd


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

pike and its neat


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

KOWA 
Stay tuned kids , the production Nemesis Project KOWA forks will be here very soon !


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

prices on the KOWA?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Formerbmx37 said:


> prices on the KOWA?


Competitively priced with the other current DJ offering's on the market :thumbsup: 
No aftermarket tuning required , Nem-Pro approved feel straight out of the box 

And you all wonder why have been so busy over the past year


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Fox rlc f100


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

rock shocks revelation 426 dual air lowered to 70mm


----------



## gijoetx (Aug 6, 2008)

which pike are you running 454, 426, or 409


----------



## Gingersaurus (Apr 8, 2008)

Argyle 302


----------



## ncossey (Aug 26, 2008)

dont waste your money buying a dj3, spinner makes the exact same shock under the exact same patent as marrizochi, its called the spinner ammo, I own one and for the price paid I like it alot more than the dj3 because I can actually afford to replace it if it breaks, plus I get my front wheel back when I need to remove it on the fly. If you wanna be serious though, go with a rigid fork, its where dirt jumping originated (bmx) and its the most reliable form, I would go rigid but I got a bad back from being in Iraq so I dont even go there.


----------



## gijoetx (Aug 6, 2008)

Has anybody else had any experience with any of the spinner brand forks for DJ/Urban?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

climbingbubba said:


> rock shocks revelation 426 dual air lowered to 70mm


I run that cept 20mm one at 85 :skep:


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Fox f90, but it's on my xc bike at the moment, so for now some old 2002 suntour fork. Holding up surprisingly well.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Pike 426 locked out with full compression set at 95mm.


----------



## ncossey (Aug 26, 2008)

gijoetx said:


> Has anybody else had any experience with any of the spinner brand forks for DJ/Urban?


The guy at my lbs swears by them. Durable and cost effective.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

argyle 318, i love mine, built like a tank but alittle on the hefty side


----------



## gijoetx (Aug 6, 2008)

:skep: Hmmm.... Well I have been looking around (for the spinner ammo) and even if I did know that they were worth it, it really wouldn't matter because it is hard to even find places that sale them. If anyone knows I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## ncossey (Aug 26, 2008)

gijoetx said:


> :skep: Hmmm.... Well I have been looking around (for the spinner ammo) and even if I did know that they were worth it, it really wouldn't matter because it is hard to even find places that sale them. If anyone knows I would greatly appreciate it.


go to google, type in spinner ammo, then click the shopping tab.  WAHLAA  if that doesnt work type in spinner shocks and their actualy website should come up.


----------



## gijoetx (Aug 6, 2008)

Ya thats what I did do and well the spinner website isn't to well set up and they don't sell anything. Plus its just tough to find a website that sells spinner ammo forks they sell other ones just not the ammo. But thanks anyways


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

With 34mm steel stanchion and 20mm Magnesium lowers, the Knight Dirt Jump Axle fork will make sure you have a stiff one every time you get on your bike.
6.3 lbs without the steer tube.


----------



## gijoetx (Aug 6, 2008)

Where did you pick that up at the Knight.


----------



## apr_GTI (Apr 13, 2008)

08 Dj 1


----------



## gijoetx (Aug 6, 2008)

Finally I have found a website that sells the Knight DJ forks by spinner, but they are the exact same price as a DJ 2 fork. And seeing how I have only heard a couple of reviews about the spinner forks I will just buy a DJ2 when I upgrade.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

i would use ebay.

you can get a pike for 250ish
i got a brand new argyle 318 for 260
my revelation 426 dual air was 240

bike stuff doesn't resell very well once its used so capitalize on that.


----------



## gijoetx (Aug 6, 2008)

Good ol ebay you got to love it.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

gijoetx said:


> Good ol ebay you got to love it.


thats where i buy everything for my bike

i just got some sweet brakes for my FR bike

avid juicy carbon levers, goodrich hoses, and code calipers, can't wait to get them.

on the flip side i sold my argyle for 300 after i used it for 6 months, i bought a transition dirtbag frame and a fox van 36 off ebay and used them well for 1 season then sold them for the same price i bought them for.

in short ebay is my friend.


----------



## ncossey (Aug 26, 2008)

gijoetx said:


> Finally I have found a website that sells the Knight DJ forks by spinner, but they are the exact same price as a DJ 2 fork. And seeing how I have only heard a couple of reviews about the spinner forks I will just buy a DJ2 when I upgrade.


did you not read the first thing that I wrote, SPINNER BOUGHT MARIZZOCHI PATENTS TO MAKE FORKS THAT ARE IDENTICAL BUT CHEAPER. SO THE KNIGHT DJ IS IDENTICAL TO THE DJ2. There ya go now try to read the post that people are giving you. It might help in your conquest my friend.


----------



## ncossey (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.spinner-usa.com/e/news.htm


----------



## gijoetx (Aug 6, 2008)

ncossey said:


> did you not read the first thing that I wrote, SPINNER BOUGHT MARIZZOCHI PATENTS TO MAKE FORKS THAT ARE IDENTICAL BUT CHEAPER. SO THE KNIGHT DJ IS IDENTICAL TO THE DJ2. .


So if I understand this right by saying they bought the patents to make froks that are identical but cheaper, then spinner should be cheaper. Okay well unless I am reading it wrong or not catching something between the lines like I said before, I FINALLY found a site that sales the Knight DJ they are the SAME price as the DJ2 which means they are not cheaper, so in the end I will probably just stick with the Marizzochi DJ2 as a upgrade because even though spinner may have the patents they are not cheaper and there for I will just stick with the company that is easier to buy from and costs the same.


----------



## gijoetx (Aug 6, 2008)

And yes I did go to there website not a lot of help considering they still have not answered my question as to where I could purchase or who carries their products. Except for a taiwan dealer online and it has 1 to 4 weeks shipping no thanks I will pass on a product that not to many people have really played with.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

2006 36 Talas


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

NemPro Z1 sport.


----------

